# New Smokin-it #2 owner



## thelorax (Jun 2, 2012)

I just received my smokin-it smoker earlier this week. Put it through the setup/seasoning yesterday and did my first smoke today. I did some simple jalapeño cheese sausages and a turkey breast (slaughter house brined). They both turned out awesome.

As for the smoker, like others have said this thing is built like a tank, and put together very well. It it shipped double boxed and with styrofoam interior to protect everything. The owner even threw in a flavor savor for free because I bought a cover. I was skeptical about purchasing from a small company in Ohio, but asked many questions and he was more than helpful. It was between this and the MES 40 which I just couldn't pull the trigger for various reasons. I'm sure that is a great smoker as well, just didn't fit my needs.

I didn't have any problems with temperature and the maverick showed it within a good range the entire smoke. This thing is really easy to clean as well, you can remove everything inside the smoker including the side shelve mounts. The drip pan was also a nice touch, that can slide out from the front. If anyone is curious about this brand feel free to PM me. Next plan is ribs and some pulled pork.


----------



## mark4mn (Jun 3, 2012)

I've had my #2 for little over a year now. Absolutely love it. It would be nice to have the slide out drip pan. That was added after I got mine. I have smoked meat, fish, cheese on it. The cold smoking plate works great. 

Congratulations and I hope you try to wear yours out like I am.

Mark


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not familiar with this smoker. Can you post some pics of it. Curiosity you know.

Mike


----------



## mark4mn (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a picture off a model 2. Model 1 and 3 look the same.


----------



## thelorax (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm doing some pulled pork today.


----------



## thelorax (Jun 3, 2012)

Mark do you do the cheese with just the plate. I'm curious how much smoke is generated at the lowest temperature. 

I saw a post where someone said the amazon pellet smoker works but curious if it's even needed.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Scarbelly has a Smokin Tex, and really likes it.  Very similar to the Smokin It.

Good Quality Product

He uses sawdust in his AMNS and AMNPS with sawdust for long smokes, and cold smoking.  It's a cheaper alternative to the cold smoking plate, and much less screwing around. 

For cold smoking in the Smokin It, CookShack or the Smokin Tex, you have to run the smoker for a while to get the chips smoldering, and then shut it off.  After 30 min to an hour, you have to repeat the process.  The 6x6 AMNS will put out good smoke for many hours, and you don't need to buy that expensive cold smoking plate or even run your smoker.

Couple suggestions.....

1. Stick your ET-732 Smoker Probe thru a potato or a cork, and place it on the same rack as your food

2. Use a disposable drip pan on a rack under your meat to catch the drippings.  Save the drippings, and dump them back into your pulled pork.  Chill the drip pan first, and remove the top layer of grease

3. Inject your pork butt or turkey breast to add some moisture when smoking

ENJOY!

Todd


----------



## thelorax (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. What's the purpose of the potato or cork. Is clipping it to the same rack not the same? I just got the thermometer from the recommendations here so new with it. I just added the drip pan got about 4 more hours to go. Not sure how much I'll get but will know next time. Thanks again.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

You're after air temps, not the temp of the metal rack itself

Using a potato or a cork keep the probe off of the rack

You can use the clip that came with your ET-732

I use a cork.  Dill a 1/8" hole thru the cork and shove the probe thru it.

DO NOT submerse the probe in water!!!

Clean them very carefully, with a damp cloth only!!

You will ruin the probes if you clean them incorrectly

TJ


----------



## michael ark (Jun 3, 2012)

Todd got you covered.  I love your smoker.  Todds right about the injections you are only limited by your imagation. If you want a good viniger base injection. I po:biggrin:sted one under rendevzous.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 3, 2012)

TJ;  I may have killed my probe therm...I never washed it incorrectly, but am wondering if just leaving the probe in during the smoke could create a similar situation?


----------



## thelorax (Jun 3, 2012)

Todd couple more questions for ya. 

Do you just lay the corked prob on the rack next to the meat without it touching the rack of course?

On injections, I brined the turkey breast and it came out great. I also got some injections but didn't want to over do it on my first one. Do you ever do both brine and inject?


----------



## mark4mn (Jun 4, 2012)

Lorax

To your question about the cold smoking plate...

The trick is to put a bowl of ice on the cold smoke plate just below the cheese. This causes the burner to keep running but the temperature the cheese sees is below 90F.

Takes a bit of experimenting but once you figure it out, it's cool...no mods or extras required.

Mark


----------



## old sarge (Nov 28, 2012)

Regarding the Smokin-it smokers,  models 2 and 3 now have two latches instead of the single latch as shown above by theLorax and  also have a 12 foot power cord. It seems that this brand is getting more notice lately.


----------



## thelorax (Dec 2, 2012)

I've had mine for 6 months now and love it. I'm glad they are constantly improving what is already a very good smoker.


----------

